# do i need those reflective 'things' on my camper & trail



## philbre (Nov 13, 2008)

I hear loads of talk on the site about those reflective things on bike racks & on trailers etc

I will be pulling a trailer with 2 bikes

in the photo, you can see the rear of both camper & trailer

Do I really need further decoration & if so, must it conform to any particular style etc...

Thanx in advance


----------

